# Any Emonda owners yet?



## dougrocky123

Pics and ride reports of any model would be great!


----------



## Mr645

The kcal Trek store has them and will have some on display Sunday for a big group ride here in South Florida. I personally have never seen one


----------



## Rogus

One was on display at the LBS with a sign that said "Do Not Touch." I so wanted to pick up the bike to feel its weight.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Mr645 said:


> The kcal Trek store has them and will have some on display Sunday for a big group ride here in South Florida. I personally have never seen one


Where in South Florida?


----------



## softreset

We've got an SL 6 on the show room floor in red (size 56). Ironically we also have a "don't touch" sign but if you ask nicely we'll gladly let you enjoy it. We've got an SLR 10 on order (H1, 54cm) but they're backordered for about 50-55 more days.


----------



## r1lee

My lbs has a few Sl. Took the sl6 for a spin yesterday, very quick steering response, but so far no comment on the overall pedalling response, only took it for 5min.


----------



## Srode

Not mine but on display locally - SL8 58cm


----------



## dougrocky123

My local Trek dealer has two stores,but alas, not a single Emonda to be seen. Is this bike going to be a big fail for Trek?


----------



## SundayNiagara

Was in the Fort Lauderdale Trek store today & they had an Ultegra equipped model, which looked very nice and couldn't have weighed much more than 16 lbs.


----------



## spdntrxi

dougrocky123 said:


> My local Trek dealer has two stores,but alas, not a single Emonda to be seen. Is this bike going to be a big fail for Trek?


maybe sold already


----------



## softreset

dougrocky123 said:


> My local Trek dealer has two stores,but alas, not a single Emonda to be seen. Is this bike going to be a big fail for Trek?


There aren't many in the dealer channels yet, several model tiers are on backorder. It's a 2015 bike and it's only mid-July 2014, there will be plenty for the 2014/2015 calendar cycle.


----------



## Seneb

I bought the SL frameset and built it with Campy Chorus. I finished the build yesterday and only have 20 miles on it, but so far so good. Photos, impressions, etc., at BikeStuff


----------



## dougrocky123

Very nice!


----------



## Rashadabd

Seneb said:


> I bought the SL frameset and built it with Campy Chorus. I finished the build yesterday and only have 20 miles on it, but so far so good. Photos, impressions, etc., at BikeStuff
> View attachment 297922
> 
> View attachment 297923
> 
> View attachment 297924


Very nice man. I read the info you posted on your page as well. What do you think of the ride quality and handling (beyond the toe overlap)? Is it a size 54?


----------



## Seneb

Thanks! It's a size 52. I can't say a whole lot about the ride and handling since I've only been able to do one 20 mile ride and was fighting the wind for half of it. It did feel pretty stable in the wind and handled the rough farm roads pretty well. The seatmast functions well to reduce some shock. This bike has the stiffest bottom bracket of any bike I've ridden. I'm guessing that has to do with the BB90 and massive downtube to bottom bracket connection. Massive. My aluminum CX bike has a BB30, but every other bike I've owned had a standard threaded bottom bracket.


----------



## tihsepa

dougrocky123 said:


> My local Trek dealer has two stores,but alas, not a single Emonda to be seen. Is this bike going to be a big fail for my LBS?


Fixed and yes.

I am out of town on business and was still able to run across a couple while out looking at bike shops.
I almost bought one of the red ones. Nice bike.


----------



## arod

*What type of brakes are on the Emonda SL?*

I'm interested to know what type of brakes are on the Emonda. What do you have?



Rashadabd said:


> Very nice man. I read the info you posted on your page as well. What do you think of the ride quality and handling (beyond the toe overlap)? Is it a size 54?


----------



## Seneb

They are older TRP carbon over aluminum brakes with ti hardware. They look a lot like the current R950SL brakes. I haven't seen any stock built Emonda SLs in person, but am curious how a Shimano brake looks. Also, note that I'm running 25c Continental Grand Prix 4000s tires, and I've heard they can run more like a 28. I suppose I should break out the calipers and find out.


----------



## SundayNiagara

arod said:


> I'm interested to know what type of brakes are on the Emonda. What do you have?


The Emonda's are on the Trek website.


----------



## Anthony.L

The Trek Concept store in Tukwila, WA has two on the floor. They had no issue letting me check it out. VERY lightweight!


----------



## dougrocky123

So far only one owner has posted. This bike does not seem to be generating much buzz.


----------



## Rashadabd

dougrocky123 said:


> So far only one owner has posted. This bike does not seem to be generating much buzz.


I think it has been a pretty limited release so far. Not every size or model can be found in shops or ordered right now. It might take another month or two before you start to get feedback once people get their bikes.


----------



## Seneb

dougrocky123 said:


> So far only one owner has posted. This bike does not seem to be generating much buzz.


I'm extremely happy with mine. Simply put, it's a really nice frameset.


----------



## The Mountain

dougrocky123 said:


> So far only one owner has posted. This bike does not seem to be generating much buzz.


I purchased a matte black SL6 today - the bike looks absolutely spectacular in the flesh. The bike is being built and I'm heading into my LBS on Wednesday to get it fitted. I'll let you guys know how it rides on the weekend and I'll post up some photos. Can't wait!


----------



## ckozlowski

*New Emonda Owner (SL 6 - Matte Black)*

I purchased a matte black Madone SL 6 (54 cm) at my LBS (Annapolis, MD) and waited for one week while it was shipped to the shop. I took out the Ultegra crankset and replaced it with SRAM Force 22 in order to use my Stages power meter which was already on an SRAM crank from my previous bike. I also replaced the stock 11/28 casette with a 12/25 ultegra casette. I also replaced the stock clincher wheels with carbon tubulars (Planet X). Bike got weighed at bike store with new equipment and it weighed in at 15.5 pounds. I have ridden it over 65 miles so far on the road and over 30 miles on rollers. My previous bike was a Madone 3.1 so this is a major upgrade to me. I am an old (55) and slow rider (avg. 17 to 18 MPH) so this bike is simply awesome. The bike is over 4 pounds lighter than my Madone 3.1 and it climbs up hills like no bike I have ever owned. I just wish I had the skills to take full advantage of this bike. The bike is very comfortable (H2 geometry) and I have no tender part soreness.


----------



## Horze

To take advantage of this bike, it's best suited to a hilly or rolling terrain. If you're probably counting a PB the advantages are all relative compared to your previous/other rig.
One thing is for sure, this bike suits being a second bike to complement your other. Only then might you experience the advantages. This isn't a bike for the Turbo.


----------



## Richard

Ditto. Got the 58 cm SL frameset on 8/15 and built it the following Sunday, moving the Chorus 11 group from my 2008 Madone 6.9. Looks identical to the factory SL8 build with a white Paradigm saddle and white bar tape. With the aforementioned Chorus group, Bontrager RXL wheels shod with R3 tires, RXL stem, RXXXL bar, a Garmin 500, Shimano A600 pedals, 2 RL cages, seatpack with two spare tubes, tire levers and a mini-tool, SKS mini-pump and a little red light on the back. In other words "road ready" minus water bottles. It tipped the scales at 16lbs. 13 oz. I've got 400 miles on it and couldn't be more pleased. The Madone was pretty stiff vertically (the aero seat cap) and the Emonda glides over rough stuff that had me posting on the Madone. I don't know how Trek did it but it's almost as comfortable as a Domane. I'm a bit biased as I work for a Trek dealer, but in my 5 decades of serious riding I've never been on a better all-round bike. Climbs as well as these old legs will make it, in or out of the saddle, descends on rails, and leaves you feeling pretty good after 50 miles on the road.


----------



## Wicked2006

Hey mates! I have a new SL-8 size 52cm (Dura Ace equipped) on the way to me. My LBS owner and friend rode one in Waterloo, WI. He rode the SLR-10 and said this thing is a climbing beast. He rode it for the entire week while being there. And believe me he's ridden many bikes. He also stated, it descends on rails at high speed with great control and handling. And corners amazingly. He pretty much said this bike is all around great bike. It can do it all. I have faith and confidence in his opinions.

I'll have my review as soon as I get it and get some good base miles on it. I'm so excited to be able to own one. I can't wait.


----------



## PineValley

*Emonda H2 SLR*

I recently acquired the Emonda SLR H2. I customized with an 11sp Ultegra groupo with the exception of Dura-Ace for the crankset and direct-mount brakes. Zipp 202 tubular wheelset rounds out this 14 pounder. I ride exclusively in the mountains with rough roads. 

Notable observations: For starters, it is remarkably responsive with a STIFF bottom bracket. It is the stiffness I was looking for as my 2010 Madone was not stiff enough for steep climbs. Second, the direct mount brakes are awesome. Never felt anything close to these brakes in terms of touch and sensitivity. Lastly, contrary to what I've read, this bike is a smooth ride, smoother than my Madone (same wheelset). I can make it smoother with 28mm tires and lower tire pressure if I'd like, but I generally go with 23mm on the rear and 22 on the front and 100 lbs pressure. Padded carbon fiber Race X Lite IsoZone Handlebars might be helping with dampening rough-road vibrations, too. My Madone has aluminum handlebars. 

It is an awesome ride, never had anything close and I've had plenty of bikes to compare... carbon fiber, titanium, steel alloys and aluminum. The Emonda wins on all fronts. As to the aerodynamics, one could argue this is not an ideal bike. That said, I can't tell a difference between the Madone and the Emonda in terms of aerodynamics. But I'm a climber, so it makes little difference as far as I'm concerned. Lastly, I should mention cornering... the Emonda's ability to carve high-speed turns is second to none.


----------



## Upnorth

Love my SLR


----------



## Ruckus99ss

I love my emonda


----------



## VitaVelNex

I picked up an ALR 5 a few days ago. So far it's leaps and bounds better than my Specialized Allez I came from. I plan on riding it quite a bit when I take a road trip back home in a few days.


----------



## Chader09

VitaVelNex said:


> I picked up an ALR 5 a few days ago. So far it's leaps and bounds better than my Specialized Allez I came from. I plan on riding it quite a bit when I take a road trip back home in a few days.


Please share your experience in the ALR thread.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/emonda-alr-346787.html


----------



## dougmint

Here is my new Emonda. 3 rides so far. 16 miles, a 60 mile road race, and a 70 mile ride. Bike is awesome. Light, stiff, fast, and smooth.


----------



## Huanyao

I've had this 60cm, H1, SLR6 (Ultegra) Emonda for 6 weeks and about 800 miles. The bike is very responsive and handles like a dream. It's very stiff when climbing and a blast on twisty downhills. The direct mount Bontrager brakes are a pretty substantial improvement over the Ultegra 6700 brakes on my other road bike. I'll probably ditch the ergo bars for round bend bars and put on 25mm tires when the stock 23mm Bontragers are gone. Rumor has it that one can fit 31mm tires...
Without pedals and bottle cage it was under 15 pounds.
(ignore the seat angle in the photo - I was still dialing things in when the photo was taken)


----------



## rlsmith17

Here is my new SL6. Cant wait for it to stop raining so I can ride it.


----------



## Ruckus99ss

Finally nat 15.71lbs. Size 56 SL6, Aeolus 3 wheels, gatorskins, RXL 90mm stem, RXL seat, time iclic carbon pedals


----------

